
Simple and fast to make fitting mask - ibudiallo
https://ragmask.com/
======
fortran77
I've been making similar masks-2 layers of fabric with a layer from a vacuum
cleaner bag in between. But I have had success gluing the seams with white
glue (the non-toxic elmers stuff) instead of sewing. A good option for those
of you without a sewing machine.

~~~
fyfy18
PVA glue is water soluble, so if you wash it you'll need to rebuild it. For
something like this you don't need a sewing machine, just need a needle and
thread is enough.

~~~
Doxin
PVA glue is _not_ water soluble after it has cured. It's a common myth which
is entirely false and easily testable.

